# Bar Top Question: Overhang



## cips (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey there...

We are building a bar in our basement ( _modified version of a 45 L Angle Bar: 8 ft front then a 2 1/2 ft 45 angle and then a 2 1/2 ft finish_ ) Ht of bar is 43 rough but will end up being around 45 once the ply and stone are up. Put up most of the rough framing today. My question is in regards to the Bar Top once we get to that stage. We are leaning towards a stone top ( Slate, Granite, Quartz) along those lines. Most likely we will go for the local Pennsylvania Blue Slate. Looks real nice, has a nice texture, durable, and much cheaper than granite.

As far as the overhang the stone should be out from the front of the bar..any recommendations? We are not doing any arm rest moldings since we are doing the stone. I think the stone by itself will look fine. I heard anywhere from 1-5 inches. 

Any advice.


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

The over hang should be a minimum of 8", shoot for at least 10" but more is better. Try to sit comfortably on a stool at your kitchen counter and you will see why 8" is about the minimum.

Rege


----------



## Augie Dog (Oct 22, 2009)

Without some type of drawing and not knowing how thick the stone is it is hard to give very accurate advise. But....

You should try to create at least a 10 -12" overhang. Not a problem at all with a 3 cm top. A little trickier with a 3/4" top, but not at all prohibitive.

The thing that caught my eye more than anything is your overall height or 45". Bar height should be 42" + or - an inch or so.

It is comfortable for most people to stand at. But more important is that stools are made for that in mind. The rule of thumb for the height of any surface that you may want to sit at is the height of the top should be close to 12" higher than the chair. Bar stools are about 30 inches tall for that reason.

Do some checking for yourself and see if this is something you need to take some action about or not. I'm just throwing it out there for you.


----------

